# I bet someone will find a good use for this



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Remote LED


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Wot! no red ones Tony. Would go well in the window :wink: 

Dick


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Putting my Heath Robinson head on . . if I put a resister in the circuit to reduce 12v down to around 4.5v could I then use it as an outside light on the van controlled to switch on when i press the remote ?


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

vicdicdoc said:


> Putting my Heath Robinson head on . . if I put a resister in the circuit to reduce 12v down to around 4.5v could I then use it as an outside light on the van controlled to switch on when i press the remote ?


See - I was right! :lol:


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

I think I need a better explanation why Vicdicdoc, I'm a little slow sometimes.  

What's wrong with using the light as intended? Then the 12 volt illumination will be really good.

The only drawback I can see is............... is the thing waterproof?

Frank


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

The blurb says 3xAA batteries = 4.5v - so if it was connected to a 12v source - a possibility it would it blow the LED's ?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Wish someone could find a use for this.............. been trying to sell it for years. Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

sanded and varnished that would be beautiful Ray

is it oak??

Aldra


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

raynipper said:


> Wish someone could find a use for this.............. been trying to sell it for years. Ray.


I thought you had a wood burner down there? :lol:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

aldra said:


> sanded and varnished that would be beautiful Ray
> 
> is it oak??
> 
> Aldra


No Sandra, it's pine but so heavy. 
It was made in Kingston for St Lukes church in 1887. We have had it for over 30 years and it was given to me for work I had done for the church.
As it's 3.4m. in length, most people can't accommodate it.

We do Tony but enough logs for the next 6 years before it comes to the furniture... 

Ray.


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks for the explanation Vicdicdoc I understand it all now. :roll: 

I would just use it as is. The battery life should be in the 200+ hours range, and that would save you having to wire the 12 volt externally.

Another thought while I'm typing why not put it in a window behind the blind. The remote will still work and the light will illuminate outside with no problems of sealing it from the weather.

Frank


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

thanks Frank . . . Never thought of that !


----------



## csmcqueen (May 12, 2010)

I don't its waterproof so it wouldn't really be any good as an awning light. But you have given me an idea, I noticed on eBay some 12v remote switches ideal for adding to my awning light


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Wish someone could find a use for this.............. been trying to sell it for years. Ray.


Depending on if you want money for it, if not just put it outside with a sign saying £50 on it, it'll be gone in the morning :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Tried advertising it Kev.

http://www.leboncoin.fr/ameublement/355389467.htm?ca=4_s

Ray.


----------

